# NBT Navigation Menu not Accessible



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

I have done the NBT retrofit and flashed to latest firmware, now the nagivation is not active, I have installed the NBT emulator as well, how do I get the navigation menu back?


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

What process did you follow to flash head-unit? You may have lost the FSC Codes...

Sorry about my English translator


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

yes, i lost the donor VIN, might have to buy OEM FSC code now


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Map FSC code is the least of your worries as they can be had for little money. 6NR, on the other hand, is expensive.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Map FSC code is the least of your worries as they can be had for little money. 6NR, on the other hand, is expensive.


Nope, it is expensive as well, I need the OEM 1b FSC code!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

True that. Flash again with the donor VIN?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> yes, i lost the donor VIN, might have to buy OEM FSC code now


No, you will not have to buy new OEM FSC Codes.

If you do not know the donor VIN to flash back to it, you can use another VIN and its FSC Codes, so long as they are newer than what is currently in the Head Unit. I can get you a set if needed.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi shawn

Please PM me the set 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> Please PM me the set
> 
> Thanks


Europe ones?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe ones?


Hi Shawn

Any will do, Europe or US will do as I am going to change the map anyway 

Only needs the VIN and FSC certs


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

wow! Dear Shawn, do you have the china version, Vin & FSC.
My friend's car met the same problem. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> Please PM me the set
> 
> Thanks





tankren said:


> wow! Dear Shawn, do you have the china version, Vin & FSC.
> My friend's car met the same problem.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


You guys could make this job easier by sending me VIN to use that are brand new...

Otherwise, it will take me a bit longer to come up with them myself.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> wow! Dear Shawn, do you have the china version, Vin & FSC.
> My friend's car met the same problem.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


What FSC Codes do you need?

I can find plenty of late model (08/2013) F18's with 609 NAV, but none of them have 620 Voice, or 6NR Apps. Maybe these are rare in China.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Any will do, Europe or US will do as I am going to change the map anyway
> 
> Only needs the VIN and FSC certs


This is what I have for you:

Type 750I (USA) 
Dev. series F01 (MUE) 
Prod. date 2013-05-16

AppID 160 (A0) - Navigation Application - S609A ECE/US (NBT)
AppID 168 (A8) - Map Update North America (NBT)
AppID 222 (DE) - Navigation Enabler (NBT)
AppID 111 (6F) - SDARS (Sat Radio) - S655A 
AppID 156 (9C) - BMW Apps - S6NRA
AppID 158 (9E) - Voice Control (aka voice processing system (SVS)) - S620A - ECE/US (NBT)
AppID 159 (9F) - Text-To-Speech (NBT)

PM sent.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What FSC Codes do you need?
> 
> I can find plenty of late model (08/2013) F18's with 609 NAV, but none of them have 620 Voice, or 6NR Apps. Maybe these are rare in China.


please give me the most complete one relatively. thx
one question, how can I inster the donor VIN without flashing?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

tankren said:


> please give me the most complete one relatively. thx
> one question, how can I inster the donor VIN without flashing?


I am also finding a way to tell the NBT unit a VIN without any flashing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> please give me the most complete one relatively. thx
> one question, how can I inster the donor VIN without flashing?


This is what I have for you:

Type 525Li (China)
Dev. series F18 
Prod. date 2013-08-14

AppID 160 (A1) - Navigation Application - S609A Asia (NBT)
AppID 164 (A4) - Map Update CHINA (HONGKONG MACAO) (NBT)
AppID 222 (DE) - Navigation Enabler (NBT)
AppID 156 (9C) - BMW Apps - S6NRA
AppID 158 (9E) - Voice Control (aka voice processing system (SVS)) - S620A - ECE/US/Asia (NBT)
AppID 159 (9F) - Text-To-Speech (NBT)

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> please give me the most complete one relatively. thx
> one question, how can I inster the donor VIN without flashing?





babyk said:


> I am also finding a way to tell the NBT unit a VIN without any flashing


Why exactly are we trying to avoid flashing NBT? 

It technically can be done while Importing and Activating the FSC Codes by using Expert Mode => FSC-Extended => WriteDataByIdentifierVIN, but Importing and Activating FSC Codes in the Expert Mode is more difficult than using the Comfort Mode.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why exactly are we trying to avoid flashing NBT?
> 
> It technically can be done while Importing and Activating the FSC Codes by using Expert Mode => FSC-Extended => WriteDataByIdentifierVIN, but Importing and Activating FSC Codes in the Expert Mode more difficult than using the Comfort Mode.


because I don't know how to flash the NBT unit with donor VIN...
i've no FA.XML from donor car.:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> because I don't know how to flash the NBT unit with donor VIN...
> i've no FA.XML from donor car.:dunno:


Option 1 - Change from FA VIN to Specified VIN for TAL Processing:









Option 2 - Change VIN in FA used for Flashing Purpose and load this FA for TAL Processing:


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Option 1 - Change from FA VIN to Specified VIN for TAL Processing:
> 
> View attachment 410914
> 
> ...


teacherly :thumbup:


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

After changing the NBT Donor VIN, flash the firmware like before or select the whole NBT by ticking ALL?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> After changing the NBT Donor VIN, flash the firmware like before or select the whole NBT by ticking ALL?


I think you need only blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy.


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

can we see donor vin from FSC codes, if NBT was flashed with not donor vin? Thanks for the reply


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello Shawn , I had a problem like this. could you please pm a set for europe car ?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> Hello Shawn , I had a problem like this. could you please pm a set for europe car ?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Boltman (Jan 2, 2015)

I just want an overlay of weather radar , god my F450 pick up truck had it with sync , you'd think BMW could do better .... You'd think with the money you spend you'd get something better , very disappointed ..


Boltman


----------



## humble1227 (Aug 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think you need only blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy.


Hi shawn,

I have the same problem installing a nbt unit that I bought from Europe and the navigation function is not working after some fa coding. I'm in Australia, do I need to enable it first then update the Australia map? And how can I do it? Sorry I'm not familiar with esys and just trying my best to sort out the problem step by step. Btw I have flash the unit yet and how can I find the donor vin and fsc code?

Thanks for your help and much appreciate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

humble1227 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I have the same problem installing a nbt unit that I bought from Europe and the navigation function is not working after some fa coding. I'm in Australia, do I need to enable it first then update the Australia map? And how can I do it? Sorry I'm not familiar with esys and just trying my best to sort out the problem step by step. Btw I have flash the unit yet and how can I find the donor vin and fsc code?
> 
> Thanks for your help and much appreciate


PM sent.


----------



## stalbans (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I'd like to buy a lifetime FSC code set for my car.
0U53031


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stalbans said:


> Hi Shawn, I'd like to buy a lifetime FSC code set for my car.
> 0U53031


PM sent.


----------

